# Bedroom Sound System



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first post,

I am about to get a new bedroom average size. Now I want to build myself a awesome sound system, I listen to alot of rock and country ext ext. I will be playing my music through my computer and my ipod. I have a budget of $450 or less. Also I wont be needing and video function as I do not wish to have a T.V in my room!

Also it would be good to be able to buy the components online? Ebay ext.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jack807 said:


> Hey guys this is my first post,
> 
> I am about to get a new bedroom average size. Now I want to build myself a awesome sound system, I listen to alot of rock and country ext ext. I will be playing my music through my computer and my ipod. I have a budget of $450 or less. Also I wont be needing and video function as I do not wish to have a T.V in my room!
> 
> Also it would be good to be able to buy the components online? Ebay ext.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Given the budget, it will be next to impossible to do a 5.1 HT without resorting to a HTIB (Home Theater in a Box) As Video is not in the cards, it should be possible to put together a 2 Channel Setup that sounds quite good.

This Denon would do nicely:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-7.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html
While a 7 Channel AVR, if using only 2 Channels, you will have some serious power.

For Speakers, I would go with these: https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
They are half way down the page and are PSB Alpha B1's for $219.

For a Subwoofer, I would go with the Dayton Sub120 for $140: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635

Grand Total is $608. I know it is over what you said, but it represents amazing value and is actually good enough for the basis for an excellent HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

I dont wish to spend that much on the reciever as I only using it for sound? Is there something cheeper i could possibly use? Am really happy with the speakers and sub though.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jack807 said:


> I am about to get a new bedroom average size. Now I want to build myself a awesome sound system, I listen to alot of rock and country ext ext. I will be playing my music through my computer and my ipod. I have a budget of $450 or less. Also I wont be needing and video function as I do not wish to have a T.V in my room!


My suggestion, is a pair of these:

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSR2325P

If you want to stick to passive speakers, on a small budget, here's a possibility as an amplifier:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=310-300&FTR= 

a good few people have had good success with these kinds of small integrated amplifiers. It's not overly powerful but that might not be a big deal in a bedroom and with some careful main speaker selection.
:bigsmile:

As an aside, if you don't mind some DIY, try assembling an enclosure for these:

http://meniscusaudio.com/mandolin-kit-pr-p-1244.html :bigsmile:

I think they'll especially impress you!

Hopefully others can chime in and help you find some pieces that work for you!


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

What if i wanted a sub??


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

Could I buy something like this and attach some 50w passive speakers? 

How would i then attach a sub??


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry post link wrong:


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-Source-Audio-Power-Amplifier-DAC-Digital-Converter-and-Headphone-Output-/330649242335?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item4cfc3b0adf


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It depends on the sub. If you used a powered sub you could, otherwise you would need an amp and crossover if it was a passive sub.


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> It depends on the sub. If you used a powered sub you could, otherwise you would need an amp and crossover if it was a passive sub.


so if I used http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/High-Efficiency-20W-X2-TA-2020-T-Amp-PC-Multimedia-/260908633773?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3cbf5dcead and some bookshelf speakers how would I go about attaching a powered sub??

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

If you choose a powered sub with high level (speaker binding posts) inputs, it can be done. Simply run twin sets of speakers wires, one set to the monitors, one set to the sub.


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

What is a sub that would be able to do this?
Haha I am a complete newbie at this kind of stuff. Could u show me a diagram or tell me in more detail. Sorry


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is an example. Click on the link, then click on the picture of the amp. It will allow you to zoom in and move the picture to get a good look.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-750

The *high level input* allows you to feed the signal to the sub by running speaker wire from your receiver into the sub amp. Many, but not all complete subwoofer systems have amps with high level inputs.


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

see with the t amp I am getting it doesn't have a sub output only two speaker out puts so hoe do I wire it up?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You would have two pairs of cables connected to the T-amp. This is ok, it won't hurt anything, the subwoofer will draw very little power from the T-amp.

Run one pair of speaker wires to the main speakers. Run another pair to the powered subwoofer. The signal will be processed by the sub amp's crossover, removing the highs. The sub amp will then boost the signal and pass it to the subwoofer driver.


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I just found a Yamaha rx-e100 reciever and two Yamaha 60 watt speakers that mum has. Do u recon that would be better than the 20w t amp??


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Jack807 said:


> Well I just found a Yamaha rx-e100 reciever and two Yamaha 60 watt speakers that mum has. Do u recon that would be better than the 20w t amp??


Looks like you found your starter system at my favorite price. Hook it up, try it out, see what you think. If you want more bass, you can still add the sub that tesseract had linked to for a reasonable 2.1 system at a respectably low cost. If you later want to upgrade you will need to get a different receiver for surround sound.


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

It sounds awesome especially mids and highs bass is shocking though!! The Yamaha amp has a sub out (fits a single AV plug) how do I know wat sub to look for??


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Any powered subwoofer can be attached to the Yamaha rx-e100. What is your budget for a sub?


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

200 or so


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Check out the BIC F12 and the Dayton SUB-120. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely check out the Dayton Sub120 from PartsExpress. It really is a fantastic value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

